# Crazy rip current at the kiddy pool.



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

The guy with the camera was a friend. The wierdiest current I've ever seen came almost directly between us. I realized I was in a bad current and immediately turned to tell him (somewhat new diver) to go back. He managed to stay out of the worst part. You can see the clouds of mud/silt closing around us. I was literally digging in to the sand and grabbing rocks to make it back in.


----------

